

Ask HN: Can I visit your SF startup? - pandaexpress

I got my ticket to WWDC and I am planning on staying  an extra week to explore (I've never been to California).  The conference is the week of the 4th, and I'll be around the week after (11th).  Anyone have an open door?
======
jwb119
Not a startup, but I'm usually around Mountain View if you want to grab coffee
or a drink. Maybe we can even get some other HN people to join?

~~~
jwb119
To everyone responding to this, please feel free to email me or get in touch
on twitter (both in my profile) so we can organize something. I didn't see
contact info for you guys. Should be fun!

------
pandaexpress
I was wrong on the dates. The conference is the week of the 10th, not the 4th.

